# Network Connection Unstable



## poorandunlucky (Dec 25, 2017)

Yesterday I installed OpenWRT (Bleeding Edge) on my main router (EA4500 v1) because of issues, and also because they managed to make the 5 GHz radio work, and I already have OpenWRT running on its sibling (E4200 v1) that has a DNS on it, and NTPd, and a few other things, so why wouldn't I?

While I was configuring it (man, what a breeze... so easy, so pleasant), I was having problems with SSH where it was buffering every so often...  I was losing some pings to the gateway but beyond that, I didn't know what it was, and hoped it would go away...  I had other things to do at that point, but today I learn about logger(8) and I test it (as you can see at the end), and I see this in the log file...

What the hell's going on?  Presumably this has been going on every now and then since yesterday...

Does anybody know what could be doing that... ?


```
Dec 24 15:35:42 M6500 pkg: synth-1.71 deinstalled
Dec 24 16:13:25 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 24 16:13:25 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state up -> down
Dec 24 16:13:27 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 24 16:13:27 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state down -> up
Dec 24 16:13:27 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:13:33 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
///---///
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPACK from 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient: New IP Address (bge0): 10.0.0.124
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient: New Subnet Mask (bge0): 255.255.0.0
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient: New Broadcast Address (bge0): 10.0.255.255
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient: New Routers (bge0): 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:24:09 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bound to 10.0.0.124 -- renewal in 21600 seconds.
Dec 24 16:24:18 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPDISCOVER on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
Dec 24 16:24:32 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPDISCOVER on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
Dec 24 16:24:45 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPDISCOVER on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec 24 16:24:55 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPDISCOVER on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient[10104]: No DHCPOFFERS received.
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient[10104]: Trying recorded lease 10.0.0.124
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient: New IP Address (bge0): 10.0.0.124
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient: New Subnet Mask (bge0): 255.255.0.0
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient: New Broadcast Address (bge0): 10.0.255.255
Dec 24 16:25:05 M6500 dhclient: New Routers (bge0): 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:25:06 M6500 dhclient: New Routers (bge0): 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:25:06 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bound: renewal in 21544 seconds.
Dec 24 16:26:24 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 24 16:26:24 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state up -> down
Dec 24 16:26:35 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 24 16:26:35 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state down -> up
Dec 24 16:26:35 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:26:36 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 24 16:26:36 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state up -> down
Dec 24 16:26:42 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 24 16:26:42 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state down -> up
Dec 24 16:26:42 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPACK from 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient: New IP Address (bge0): 10.0.0.124
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient: New Subnet Mask (bge0): 255.255.0.0
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient: New Broadcast Address (bge0): 10.0.255.255
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient: New Routers (bge0): 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:26:49 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bound to 10.0.0.124 -- renewal in 21600 seconds.
Dec 24 16:28:17 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 24 16:28:17 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state up -> down
Dec 24 16:28:20 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 24 16:28:20 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state down -> up
Dec 24 16:28:20 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:28:21 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 24 16:28:21 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state up -> down
Dec 24 16:28:25 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:28:27 M6500 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 24 16:28:27 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bge0 link state down -> up
Dec 24 16:28:27 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPREQUEST on bge0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient[10104]: DHCPACK from 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient: New IP Address (bge0): 10.0.0.124
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient: New Subnet Mask (bge0): 255.255.0.0
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient: New Broadcast Address (bge0): 10.0.255.255
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient: New Routers (bge0): 10.0.0.1
Dec 24 16:28:30 M6500 dhclient[10104]: bound to 10.0.0.124 -- renewal in 21600 seconds.
Dec 24 18:55:07 M6500 poorandunlucky: Test.
```
https://pastebin.com/VEzebv4r

I'm really not sure what's going on...

Also, why are there two instances of dhclient?  Is this normal?  I just restarted the service, and both instances came back...  There's just one interface besides lo0...


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 29, 2017)

Possibly the dhclient issue is "normal" if you manage to get disconnected frequently and fast enough multiple times in succession.
Looks like wpa_supplicant is able to fire up multiple instances of dhclient in such cases.

I think I had this once too when I was on an university campus with about a dozen APs in range competing with each other, some even on the same channels (depending where on the campus you stood).
And I decided to reboot and the problem was gone, as I had to reboot a number of times anyway because FreeBSD's internet stack would die sooner or later on this wlan, no matter what I tried.

You might want to do a `ifconfig myfknwlan0 scan` (or the like, see man page) to find out which channels are already occupied at your location to avoid these.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 19, 2018)

Snurg said:


> Possibly the dhclient issue is "normal" if you manage to get disconnected frequently and fast enough multiple times in succession.
> Looks like wpa_supplicant is able to fire up multiple instances of dhclient in such cases.
> 
> I think I had this once too when I was on an university campus with about a dozen APs in range competing with each other, some even on the same channels (depending where on the campus you stood).
> ...



Sorry if that took some time, but I'm not connected wirelessly...  I'm wired to the router (it's just under the desk, on the wall)...

Apparently I rebooted, and the problem didn't come back.

SirDice Do you think I should file a bug report?  It's as though I would've unplugged from my old router, and plugged into a new one, and something went wrong...


----------

